# Chickens wont go in coop



## TexasChick (Oct 16, 2012)

We built an adorable coop with all the correct amendments for our chickens and so far, they are uninterested in going inside on their own. They hang out underneath the coop and on top of the coop at night. It has four open windows, a roosting pole and nesting boxes as well as plenty of room to walk around. At night, we've been able to pick them off the roof and place them inside. They stay there, but they have yet to go in on their own. Can anyone offer a suggestion?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Try leading them in with some treats.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine sometimes do the same. i have to put them in myself.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

During the warm months we have to coax ours in with snacks - a word they've come to know all too well! Now with the short days where I am, they head in on their own.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

At dusk toss some scratch to coax them in. Maybe ONLY put their feeders inside so they have to if they want the feed.


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Is this a new coop?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lock them inside for 2 weeks so they know that THAT is their home
also like Roslyn said put their feed in there & only in there for a while


good luck
piglett


----------



## AtlasDoc (Oct 15, 2012)

7chicks, what do you use for snacks?

I forced my birds out of the coop so I could clean it and cannot get them back in.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to ask the same question mstricer asked - is this a new coop? If so, they need to be trained to learn that they should consider that coop home and a safe place to be at night. 
Easiest way to do that is what piglett suggested - lock them in it for at least a week, preferably two. That will retrain their little brains to want to seek out the coop every evening as their safe haven for nights.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

AtlasDoc said:


> 7chicks, what do you use for snacks?
> 
> I forced my birds out of the coop so I could clean it and cannot get them back in.


Cracked corn, bird seed with the sunflower seeds and nuts in it. Anything they like that rattles in a bucket. They come running like mad for the bucket rattle. Even my newbie's learned what that is all about with in a couple days. Nice for when you need to get them back inside in a hurry in the middle of the day too. We also call them and tell them we have snacks. They know what "snacks" means.


----------



## AtlasDoc (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks, I put their food inside and the next time I came out to check on therm, they were inside. Now it's a matter of me training them to come n a night. The snacks will be great for that.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I probably am an overkill, but I also turn on a dim light for them to coax them in. Kind of makes them realize, hey there's something going on in there and gosh its getting kinda dark out here!


----------



## AtlasDoc (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks 7chicks. I had tried that, but they just stayed in their huddle on the ground.

They're in the box as long as the food is there. I'm going to have to put it back outside eventually, but at least I know that they know how to get back in the box and it has now boiled down to an issue of will or desire.


----------

